# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Rodina mliječna konferencija u Zagrebu 15. 4. 2015.

## laumi

Udruga Roda, kao i svake godine, i ove godine organizira konferenciju o dojenju. Ovogodišnja tema je dohrana, a glavni predavač dr. Adriano Cattaneo iz Italije. 

S našeg portala:




> ...glavni gost, dr. Adriano Cattaneo iz Instituta za zdravlje majke i djece Burlo u Trstu, koji će govoriti o svom istraživanju Zajednice prijatelji dojenja u Italiji. Dr. Cattaneo će održati još dva predavanja, o opasnostima (pre)ranog uvođenja dohrane i o konkretnoj podršci koju zdravstveni djelatnici mogu i trebaju pružati majkama koje se susreću sa poteškoćama u dojenju. Dr. sc. Sofia Quintero Romero, također iz Instituta Burlo govorit će o metodi dojenja Biological Nurturing (C) kao načinu pomoći majkama i djeci koji otežano uspostavljaju dojenje.
> Od domaćih stručnjakinja, čast nam je ugostiti dr. sc. Anitu Pavičić Bošnjak koja će predstaviti nova saznanja o dojenju i razvoju mikrobioma djeteta te njegov ogroman utjecaj na razvoj imunološkog sustava djeteta. IBCLC savjetnice za dojenje Ana Blažević, Dinka Barić i Alenka Bedenik te Rodina savjetnica za dojenje Ana Novina, govorit će o izazovima u uvođenju dohrane na terenu, o dužinu dojenja i o utjecaju marketinga nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko u pedijatrijskim ordinacijama na dojenje.


Prijaviti se možete ovdje: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1V2J...clHZQ/viewform

Čekamo vas!

----------

